# The Light Pours Out Of Me



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, there seem to be enough Old Timers on this Forum...some of them even like No G.D.M.









But here is one of my all-time-favorite bands: Magazine (with Howard Devoto)









This dates from about 1978...what a great track! I saw them live many times....in my former life as an amateur rock band photographer while studying. In fact, I used to sell photos to NME, Melody Maker and Sounds and if you follow this link, that fourth photo down of Howard, was taken by me in 1978 and sold to NME (Paul Wirdnam = Silver Hawk  )






PG wont like it, which means it must be good.


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Shot by Both Sides and A Song from Under The Floorboards....absolute classics IMO...

Fab band!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> PG wont like it, which means it must be good.


**** me, music to slit your wrists to or what!

Where do you find this dross?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

We were agreeing on too much Paul, I don't and never did like Magazine. Vastly overrated by the critics and ignored by just about everybody else. Good thing too.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > PG wont like it, which means it must be good.
> ...


I'm going to be nice to you since its your birthday!














John McGeoch RIP; died in his sleep at 49


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> We were agreeing on too much Paul, I don't and never did like Magazine.


Phew, I was getting worried as well...glad you've finally revealed your true colours and slipped back down to PGs level.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mad_librarian said:


> Shot by Both Sides and A Song from Under The Floorboards....absolute classics IMO...
> 
> Fab band!


Absolutely!







Have you heard Morrissey's cover of Song From Under The Floorboards? Not as chilling as the original but it's a good and interesting take on a classic tune.

A.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Loved the guitar intro mate then he started singing














each to his own- "I"


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Well it's not for me, but who knows it could have been. There wasn't a lot of imports from the UK at that time. I guess you just had to be there..............kinda like this one. It's still makes me smile remembering just how many beers I had drank the first time I heard it....





 Gawd those were the days!


----------

